# Anybody Else have Rats?



## Snufflez (Mar 28, 2009)

I was wondering how many other people on here have rats? I have three girls Name sadie, cherri and maci. They are a blue hooded, beige veriberk, and a hairless black hooded.


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 29, 2009)

Don't have any (yet), I'd love some though!


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 29, 2009)

Yep, there are a few of us that have rats on here.
I have two girls named Koemi & Kaede.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 29, 2009)

PICTURES!


----------



## Malexis (Mar 29, 2009)

I have two! Sophie and Baby  I can get pictures tomorrow as soon as i get back to my moms


----------



## YukonDaisy (Mar 29, 2009)

Kaede





Koemi





Both of them on my bed.

:biggrin2:

~Diana


----------



## irishbunny (Mar 29, 2009)

I really want rats, they will probably be the next pet I'll get.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 30, 2009)

I have 9 ratties :biggrin2:. Jasper, Harper, Jack, Tucker, Leah, Tansy, and Lrya are all brothers/sisters. Spice is their momma. Spartan is their "uncle". Seven of my rats are rex (my favorite!). Spartan is 2.5 years old. The "babies" are all almost 4 months old. Spice is about 7 months old. All of my boys are neutered, too!


Jasper on the left and Jack on the right...






Harper....






Tucker...






Spartan...






Spice...






Leah...






Tansy...






and finally, Lyra...


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 30, 2009)

:biggrin2:My babies! I mean your babies.


----------



## EileenH (Mar 30, 2009)

Amy, Leah has boggle eyes!!!!

I don't have rats anymore, but here are some of the ones I've had:




This is Agatha, the most amazing rat ever to bless my life. She was my rat in vet tech school, and I adopted her after the classes were over. She lived to a ripe old age of 
3 years & 4 months! And that was after being injected with numerous drugs each week, then coming down with uterine cancer at 2 yrs old, and coming downwith congestive heart failure at 3 years. Amazing girl, that Agatha.

This is me with baby Abigail,4 weeks old, on her first day home:





Here's Agatha, with her little friend Millicent:




Finally, this the last rat I had, Ezra. He was a rescue I took on; he passed away in January:





Aw, this was fun... I miss all my ratties.

PS - do opossums count?


----------



## whaleyk98 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yup. Love em. I have 18 right now. I breed them also. They are the best pets ever....besides bunnies of course! I have everything from mink, to masked, to self, blue verigated, rex, hairless...you name it I have it or want it. They are so beautiful.:biggrin2:



Opossums? How freaking cute!


----------



## JennJenn (Mar 30, 2009)

I had 14 but they have all passed. They were wonderful pets and I miss them, seven of them in particular.

Here is Madeline. She was one of my first two girls. This is the last picture I have of her.






This is Matilda. She was the other of my first two.






This is Normie. Imiss this girl!






Heres Bella right before we realized she was pregnant! She was pregnant when I got her.






The babies that resulted. I adored these babies!






Girls:






Boys:






The girls I kept:

Penelope:






Ruby:






Mischief (AKA Licky!)


----------



## EileenH (Mar 30, 2009)

JennJenn,you're making my head explode! You pick names like I do - I always wanted a Matilda, and Penelope is a great name.
Lucky you, getting a litter of dumbos from a surprise litter...

I love all of these guys..whoever hasn't posted pictures, get on it!


----------



## whaleyk98 (Mar 30, 2009)

Here are some of my guys and gals...


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 30, 2009)

You breed...In upstate New York....


----------



## whaleyk98 (Mar 31, 2009)

Yup.


----------



## undergunfire (Mar 31, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> You breed...In upstate New York....


Uh, yeah....WHY can't I still be living in Johnstown, NY right now ?! I want that dumbo black rex baby and that blue baby with the blaze on his head.


Whaley...are you registered with NARR and do you have a website ?!


----------



## Snufflez (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow.. i didnt relize alot of people here had rats... lol... i have had 6 total. The first three where all standard ears.. two where hooded.. Black and cream...they both where from Petsmart.. and had head tilts. The other one was a PEW. They have now all passed so now i have three new ones. 

THis is my newest girlie.. Her name is Sadie.. she is a Mismarked Black Hooded Hairless girl... My first hairless. I love her to bits.. she is very friendly.






This is Maci.. My blue Capped Dumbo... she is the oldest of the three and the cutest...






And lastley this is Cherri. She is a Beige Veriberk Dumbo. Both her and Maci are from petsmart.


----------



## whaleyk98 (Mar 31, 2009)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > You breed...In upstate New York....
> ...


Not as of yet but I will be. I am getting all new pedigreed stock and once Im in my new house and settled then I will start breeding again more seriously....I have a bunch of rescues right now.Im on hold as a breederfor the timebeing.I have a mentor now so this makes things a little easier. I do have a website..http://www.freewebs.com/luckylops. =)


----------



## JennJenn (Mar 31, 2009)

*EileenH wrote: *


> JennJenn,you're making my head explode! You pick names like I do - I always wanted a Matilda, and Penelope is a great name.
> Lucky you, getting a litter of dumbos from a surprise litter...
> 
> I love all of these guys..whoever hasn't posted pictures, get on it!



Thanks Eileen! Yes I was very lucky! Not only were they adorable but it made it much earier for me to find them good homes. When I got Bella she had been kept with 2 dumbo males, one a black and one beige...so after I found out she was pregnantI was hoping the babies would be dumbos! I also got a variety of colors! 2 Black, 2 Beige, 1 Blue, and4 PEWs.

Everyone's rats are so adorable!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 31, 2009)

*whaleyk98 wrote: *


> *undergunfire wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *JadeIcing wrote: *
> ...




Keep me informed...


----------



## whaleyk98 (Aug 27, 2009)

I wanted to let everyone know that my new site is www.lovingrats.webs.com and I am finally registered with NARR!


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 27, 2009)

We just got a pair of hairless rats in at the Humane Society! My first thought was of Amy and how rare it is to see hairless in a rescue. I hope they get a good home! I like to play with the rats when we have them at the shelter, but they're so hard to keep track of! No play pen can hold them, and they always seem to get into trouble when I take them out of the cage!


----------



## Snufflez (Aug 27, 2009)

I was gonna say.. Reserecting a old thread apparently...But tonyshuman,hairless in a rescue.. Oh loving boyfriend i found to more nekkid rats......lol... he woudl probably shoot me as i just bought two new ones.. Cherri got put to sleep in April and Maci August 20. So i know have Auden and Thisbe.. and of course sadie..


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 27, 2009)

whaleyk98 wrote:


> I wanted to let everyone know that my new site is www.lovingrats.webs.com and I am finally registered with NARR!



omg omg omg


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 27, 2009)

OMG!!! What a sweet little dumbo baby!!

Too bad rats aren't allowed on planes....I am coming to Upstate NY (Johnstown) sometime towards the end of this year....I'd surely rat-napp that baby!


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 27, 2009)

My goodness Kate, you have some absolutely gorgeous/adorable rattums! :hearts


----------



## mardigraskisses (Aug 27, 2009)

> PS - do opossums count?


Excuse me ma'am. I NEED THAT OPOSSUM! :biggrin2:


----------



## whaleyk98 (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone...he is a cutie isnt he. I wasnt sure if I was going to keep him or not...still thinking on it. Im waiting for my hairless litter...my last hairless female had a still born litter =( I was pretty bummed about that but with this litter I have my fingers AND my toes crossed hoping that she took and everything goes alright.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 28, 2009)

I looked at your site and Amy is helping me learn a bit about rats. I would want to go through you. That is a must for me.


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 28, 2009)

I forgot to add that I have ratties as well!






:hearts Zee






He has very unique markings....






:hearts Kip






:hearts Bear






:hearts Sid


----------



## whaleyk98 (Aug 28, 2009)

AWWWWWW~ Zee is gorgeous :inlove:


----------



## pocketsizedrhino (Aug 29, 2009)

I have three males! Two are neutered and the third will be soon! They're so much more chilled out and seem calm and happier without all of those hormones. 

Elliott:





Dooley:





Scoot:





their cage:




they have a 12" silent spinner too but it wasn't in the cage at that time.


----------



## Saudade (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm not that big of a regular rat person, I prefer the big white lab rats that my brother's friend used to have....
They freak me out and scare me...
But a lot of these pics are adorable! They're so cute...
Then I saw this picture... The nightmares will begin again... The evil rat overlords... In tiny little robots running around whipping us.
*
Happi Bun wrote:*


>


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 29, 2009)

Awww, not the Zee! He's a big sweetie. :biggrin2:


----------



## Saudade (Aug 29, 2009)

Okay he's adorable... but look at those eyes he's totally planning to take over the world...


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 29, 2009)

Well..."RATS RULE"!!

Pretty soon, no doubt in my mind, they WILL rule the world once more and more people see how amazing they are. They already rule your world when they are in your life.

:laughsmiley:


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 29, 2009)

Oy... Mine just gave me a HEART ATTACK. 

I was in the office when I hear the rats kind of making noise and so I didn't think about it, but then it's a BIG noise, absolute WAILING, and then I hear Alexis screaming. So I RUN (yes, actually RAN) to the bedroom. Cricket had his foot stuck in the mesh of one of their extra levels, and was just wiggin' out! I had to wrap him in my sweatpants just to handle him. He's totally fine, btw, didn't break it or even sprain it it looks like. He walks on it just fine. But man. Phew.



Edit: Saying that, I have rats! LOL 13 of my own and 11 in a rescue litter.


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 29, 2009)

Cait...what kind of cage did that happen in? That is so scary . I am glad he is okay!


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 29, 2009)

It's the FN, but they had one of those corner shelves just for a bit less dead space. It's OUT now. It's weird because they've had it for awhile and I'd never noticed a problem.


----------



## whaleyk98 (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow, what a heart stopping moment. Glad hes ok!


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 29, 2009)

I will post new pictures...since Spartan is a tad past 3 years old now and my "babies" are no longer babies because they are going to be turning 1 on December 11th! Spice is 1 years old-ish.

I still have my 9 rats. Spice is the momma to Jack, Jasper, Tucker, Harper, Leah, Tansy, and Lyra. Spartan is still big ole Uncle Spootie. They now live in a custom Martin's RUDD together. Boys are neutered.


*Spootie-pa-tootie!*




















*Tucker Tuckies...*


















*Jack Jack...*















*Harper (doesn't love the camera)...*






*
Jasper (he also doesn't like the camera) and Spartan.* The red on Harper is porphyrin...he was being treated for a URI at the time, so it was a tad out of control!.....







*Spice...*















*Tansy...*







*Leah...*







*Lyra...*









*And they all live, here....*







*Bottom level...*







*Middle level...*







*Top level....*









One of these days, soon, I need to get Jasper/Harper/Tansy/Leah/Lyra out for a photo shoot whether they like it or not. They are my rats who don't really want me to fuss with them - especially Leah, Lyra, and Jasper.


----------



## whaleyk98 (Aug 29, 2009)

Holy geez...its a rat mansion!


----------

